# MFA: USC's website says three letters of recommendation but Slideroom says two?



## Bhats

Hi everyone, I'm applying for the MFA in Film and Television Production for Spring 2023. The website says that USC requires three letters of recommednation due by August 15th but Slideroom only allows the option to upload two references and the deadline is September 1st? Has anyone else encountered this discrepancy?


----------



## teyyana

Hi. Fellow applicant here. The Film Production program asks for 2, while the Stark program requires 3 recommendations. This is from their website

_Animation + Digital Arts MFA, Cinematic Arts (Media Arts, Games & Health) MA, Film & Television Production MFA, Expanded Animation MFA, Interactive Media MFA, Writing for Screen & Television MFA

Two letters of recommendation required (at least one academic reference)
_
_Peter Stark Producing

Three letters of recommendation required. Rather than letters, recommenders are to complete each section of the “SlideRoom Recommendation Form” including the information about the recommender and the confidential questions about the applicant. The recommender should not upload a letter. Uploaded letters will not be read.
_

BTW, the website says the deadline is Aug 20 while Slideroom says Aug 15. Which one do you think is correct?


----------



## Bhats

Hi! Thanks for responding, glad to talk to someone who's in the same boat. Firstly good luck with your application! Is this your first time applying? (It is mine)

I'm so relieved about the number of LORs, because I have two very enthusiastic recommenders, the third I'd have to figure haha. I might still write to admissions to double check because it says 3 recommendations on this pdf from the website, but I think this is quite old, and the updated requirements are what you copied. (Thanks again for that  

As for the deadline, this announcement the admissions office posted a couple of days ago also says the deadline is 15th August, so it might be safe to assume its the 15th?


----------



## teyyana

It is my first time! I'm planning to apply to NYU and Columbia as well so I apply to USC for the spring semester to ease the pressure on assembling materials for the other 2 schools in a couple of months haha

I read somewhere that they said the LOR should be accepted by the 1st of September. As long as we have sent our recommendation request to our recommenders, we may submit our Slideroom materials? I have contacted my undergrad professor and she agrees to give me a LOR but she's currently super busy. I'm anxious


----------

